# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Installer Obspy sur mon PC

## thomes73

Bonjour,

J'ai installer obspy sur mon PC et quand je veux utiliser obspy.signal dans mon programme python il m'affiche le message d'erreur suivant "ImportError: No module named obspy.signal".

Je pense que je ne l'ai pas install au bon endroit mais je ne sais pas o le mettre pour que sa marche.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Quel OS ? Il y a diverses versions sur leur site et des explications d'installation.

----------


## thomes73

windows, et pourtant je l'ai install  partir de leur site.

----------


## VinsS

Pour Windows, ils ont l'air de dire qu'il suffit d'installer leur paquet.

Ce ne serait pas simplement une question de PATH que tu dois dfinir ?

Mais l je passe la main au windowsiens ...

----------

